# Mindestquerschnitt Steuerleitung



## knabi (7 Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit,

ich soll an einer Maschine eine bestehende Fernbedienung (leitungsgebunden) ersetzen und habe das auch entsprechend angeboten. Mein Kunde meint nun, daß die Zuleitung der Fernbedienung mindestens 1,5mm² Querschnitt haben muß - ich habe 0,75mm² angeboten (Natürlich paßt das zu dem vorgeordneten Leitungsschutzschalter!).
Gibt es so eine generelle Anforderung bei Maschinen? Mir ist das nicht bekannt.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## jabba (7 Juni 2010)

EN60204-1

Tabelle 5
Mindestquerschnitte

mehradrig ohne Schirm für Steuerleitungen 0,5mm²

Könnte aber eine Kundenvorschrift sein, früher hiess es immer extern mindestens 1mm²
zu Beachten wäre noch die mechanische Belastung


----------



## knabi (7 Juni 2010)

Hallo Jabba,

danke, die 0,5mm² hatte ich auch im Hinterkopf (aber nicht auf dem Papier!). Werksvorschrift gibt's bei diesem Kunden nicht, aber vielleich treffen wir uns ja auf der Mitte bei 1mm² ...wobei mir persönlich das relativ egal wäre - wenn der Kunde 1,5mm² wünscht, bekommt er eben 1,5mm² - aber der Austausch der Bedienung erfolgt ausschließlich aus Gründen der besseren Handhabbarkeit, und ob da ein Kabelschwanz von 18x1,5mm² hilfreich ist...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juni 2010)

Du musst auch den Spannungsabfall beachten. Für div. Schaltgeräte (PNOZ, 3TK28xx, ...) gibt es hierfür Herstellervorschriften. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## knabi (7 Juni 2010)

Hallo Dieter,

danke für den Hinweis. Die elektrischen Werte für die Leitung habe ich natürlich geprüft, da passen die Zuordnungen .

Gruß

Holger


----------

